# Top 100 sci fi characters



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 18, 2014)

good fun, this poll. Delighted to see Avon from B7 at number four - good to see a less than clear character doing well. 8 and 9 are on the list for me but astonished Scully is higherthan Mulder. 

http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...ial&utm_source=twitterbfi&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Rodders (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting. I noticed that Delenn was down twice so there's room for one more.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2014)

Good to see Firefly and Farscape so high on the list, though I would've put Aeryn over John and Wash over anybody else.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 19, 2014)

Where's Bender? Doctor Zoidberg? Zapp Brannigan? Kif?

This is a travesty!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 19, 2014)

Some of them are not even SF.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2014)

Why couldn't it be 200 list ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2014)

HareBrain said:


> Where's Bender? Doctor Zoidberg? Zapp Brannigan? Kif?
> 
> This is a travesty!




I agree that is a travesty , and why isn't Hypnotoad on that list?  I thought everybody loved him.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 20, 2014)

We could do our OWN list based only on written characters.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting to see Rimmer placed before Lister. However, that list feels restricted. It feels like this should read top 100 characters from film & telly that have made a decent amount of money.


----------



## Michael Colton (Dec 22, 2014)

I had a split second moment of annoyance as I started going down the list before I reminded myself that it was a random poll. I do not understand the results of that poll. Reynolds at five? Seriously.

*walks off muttering to self*


----------



## Mouse (Dec 22, 2014)

Vince W said:


> Interesting to see Rimmer placed before Lister. However, that list feels restricted. It feels like this should read top 100 characters from film & telly that have made a decent amount of money.



Rimmer's a much better character than Lister. He's more complex, in a way.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Dec 22, 2014)

It's nice to see Bernard Quatermass on the list. Though, other than that, it looks like a list produced by people who've only watched a bit of science fiction.


----------

